# Asters blooming!



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!

After 3 months of growing, my Aster is finally starting to bloom.
There are many color to choose from--white, purple, pink, etc. Many of them have
the yellow center and soft silky petals.
Too bad I only planted a few to test them out this year. Maybe with the saved seeds for
a bigger patch next year.

Asters blooming now:


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Nice work!

Been growing all sorts of different perrenials from seeds and it is very satisfying. It's even more special when they have babies next year. We've got an assortment and what we do is grow a lot of seedlings then plant them all over the yard to figure out where they do best and then do more next year. It's a lot of fun and the neighbors think we're spending a ton of cash. (not)

The wildflower packs are fantastic assortments but you have a learning curve to deal with figuring out what is what. 

I think it's important to state that bee balm and a ton of other wildflowers are all good for bees and easy as heck to grow. The blossoms turn into seeds and it's too easy to save them and re-plant next year and this time you know what you are getting and can grow entire flats of different types of bee balm, daisies, black eyed susans, and man I can't list them all. If you're into bees you kind of naturally should be into flowers as well. 
My yard has every kind of bee I can think of due to all the flowers. I HATE mowing. Each year the yard gets a little smaller and the flowers a little more.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

beepro said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> After 3 months of growing, my Aster is finally starting to bloom.
> There are many color to choose from--white, purple, pink, etc. Many of them have
> ...


Are you sure they are asters? I think what you have are painted daisies. From where I am from, North NJ, aster leaves are narrow. I could be wrong though.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, these are the new Aster seeds/plants with multi-color. I mean one packet of seeds has
many color combination so you are not bored with only one color.
They are not the heirloom type with the pointed leaves that we are used to.
As new hybrids are developed with stronger stalks and bigger flowers, many are available to the flower
enthusiast. It just so happens that I bought the larger type flowers and leaves specie to try
this year. Will see if next year they will grow true or not. I am letting them all go to seeds this year. My bees are on
them right now going through the yearly dearth here.
They are more sensitive to fertilizer (nitrogen) than the other plants. So when the flowers starting to bloom
no more fertilizer is needed. I already bought some common Asters with the pointed leaves to grow next year. Will
be interesting to compare and new hybrids are developed in my bee garden. Humm, what will they look like combining the
pointed leaves and the larger leaves Aster?


Bigger flowers and leaves specie:


----------

